# Is scotch tape safe?



## MarieBettaMom (Apr 22, 2009)

Is scotch tape safe for fish in the aquarium? 

The intake strainer for my Marineland Eclipse Explorer tank is old and has cracked at the bottom, leaving sharp edges exposed. I wanted to cover this with some scotch tape to smooth it out so that George doesn't get scratched if he swims too close to it.

The intake strainer looks like this one, except that mine is transparent. I'd like to see if I can find a replacement locally. I didn't see this replacement part at PetSmart earlier today and I didn't find it on their website either.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

well as cheesy as it sounds, i have used 3M brand packing tape to make a tank divider( 2 pieces of ABS plastic taped together) to seperate space in my one 55............Its been 2 months and nothing bad has happened to either the african cichlids i have on one side of the tank or the blue pearl shrimp i have on the other side........In fact, the blue pearls are holding eggs, which i didnt think they would breed in the 7.5 Ph water, but they did.....i would think its safe since i havent had any issues yet, and after 2 months, i think i would have seen something bad happen if it was gonna happen


----------



## MarieBettaMom (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks. I've used some scotch tape to cover up the sharp section. And the filter appears to be working fine with the bottom of that intake strainer covered with tape. Water must be going up OK, cuz water pours out of the output part of the filter thingie. I feel better now knowing George won't get scraped against the sharp cracked section of the intake strainer.


----------

